# Carolina Cast Pro 8 to 12 oz custom casting rod



## redman (Dec 18, 2009)

Carolina Cast Pro Series 13' 8 to 12 oz. custom casting rod wrapped in silver and dark blue with green trim. Fuji trigger reel seat at 32.5" from butt to reel seat center.

$300.00

I will be around Buxton until Nov.18


----------

